# MPC/AMT 70 Superbee WIP



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

*MPC/AMT 70 Superbee Finished 5/22/09*

I've been fooling around with this for a couple of weeks... It's built from the new reissue Superbee... Paint is plastikote with clear, wheels are from the parts box... I gotta say that the new owners of AMT/MPC/Autoworld did a fantastic job combining the best of the original MPC kit, (Body,chrome, glass & interior) with the 69 GTX/Roadrunner chassis & engines (440 & Hemi).... 
I made a "T" out of tabs from the chrome parts tree & glued it to the inside of the chassis pan... You need three tabs glued to the top of the upright part,don't use superglue cause you need to be able to adjust & position it... 
























The body sits ALOT better on the chassis, & it'll give you a nice solid mounting point since the only mounting kit mounting points are the inner fender liners....
























The fenderliner/firewall assy also helps establish the finished stance, the front end will be hair lower when it's all glued up, nice & aggressisve don't you think????








I'm going with the optional Hemi which is in the works right now....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That's looking real good. I like your idea of the three extra tabs for ride height. Look forward to more.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice looking car!

your lawn looks like it could use a trim...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, great idea. I can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Great tip. Thanks. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! I'm allmost done, should be finished withn the next day or so.... At any rate here's where I'm at...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, so realistic. Does the kid come with the wires?


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice job, I just started building again & am doing the same kit. hope it turns out as good has yours, I've never done any detailing & am having some issues like shakey hands & can't see anything etc. etc. where do you find the plug wires ?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

jingles said:


> nice job, I just started building again & am doing the same kit. hope it turns out as good has yours, I've never done any detailing & am having some issues like shakey hands & can't see anything etc. etc. where do you find the plug wires ?


Jingles--Take your time on the detailing. When I started out I just added one or two things and went on from there. The more details you add, the harder the build can get. 
As for the plug wires detail master makes some nice prre-wired distributors. Or if you are on a budget find some thread, that's how they did it in the 60's! Most well stocked hobby shops should have some or at least give you a lead to it. Otherwise there are some online hobby shops that carry it too.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!!Well she's DONE!!!! My only complaint about this kit is the fit of the hood, & I think that's more of an issue of the top of the radiator support being to high, unfortuantely I didn't notice that till I had everything glued up.... Probably filing about 1/16" off the top of the radiator support would cure it.. That & while I was doing the final assy, one of the back windows popped out & I coudn't get it back in!!!! Soooo, they both came out, but all in all this was a fun build.. 
Here's the pics....
















































Also as far as plugwires Jingles I use 30 GAUGE wire... I take the kit dist, drill out the center using progressively larger bits finishing with a 3/32 bit which allows me to use a section of 3/32 round evergreen for the dist.shaft.... Drill a 3/32 hole in the intake .064, or .065 holes in the heads for the plugwires & there you you have it.... BTW I DON'T worry about firing order....:devil:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great job on that build. I have a real one and when i build my kit ill reference yours


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

wow that turned out nice, thanks for the advice guys.


----------

